# State competition results. Pics!!!



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Had a great time at the State Competition 2 weeks ago at Grand Rapids. Got 3 seconds and a first place in masters division on my birds. Was very excited with the results. Great time as usual with lots of great mounts.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Couple more customer mounts

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful work! You sir, are a truly talented man!


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

*X2!*


----------



## Kody Myers (Oct 28, 2013)

Is there a web-site where the results are posted?


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!! Hard to pick a favorite, but if I had to, I'd say it's the harlequin. :coolgleam


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Kody.

The Michigan taxidermist association has a Facebook page. If you go on there I believe they have the awards listed. Its not all the mounts by any means but it lists the major awards given.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome job!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice job Travis.

Results are on the Michigan Taxidermist website. Also information on upcoming events, seminars and joining us.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

